# Opinions?



## slackerjedi (Jun 20, 2006)

I added the following as a reply to my previous post, but wanted folks to see it without having to dig. I apologize if this is over kill.

I see that the M6 at RLT has a red dot on the second hand and everywhere else I look I see luminova like on the rest of the dial. Is that something that is done by RLT or is it stock that the others I mentioned don't carry? I really like the arabic numerals on the M5. That is why I was leaning in that direction. The M6 just looks too much like a R*#&lex submariner. Is there a way to get the red dot on the sweep second with the M5? I like the red 24 hours on the inside of the M6 though. I may just have to forgo my desire for the arabics and go with M6 to get the contrast in colors.

Opinions?

slacker


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Those pictures are old ones, I really need to change them. The M6 does not come with a red dot second hand or a gold logo anymore. The logo is now white and the seconds hand has a luminous dot not red.


----------

